# 2) I grandi capitani: P.Maldini, Baresi, Rivera, C.Maldini, Liedholm



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Marzo 2014)

Secondo appuntamento con la Hall of Fame. I grandi capitani della storia rossonera... condottieri e leader senza tempo.

Video Documentario

Buona visione!

*Link:* Watch Videos Online | 2. I Grandi Capitani (P.Maldini, Baresi, Rivera, C.Maldini, Liedholm) | Veoh.com


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

A pensare che quella fascia è detenuta da Montolivo ad oggi...

Sarebbe ora di ridarla ad uno straniero (Lopez, l'unico in rosa che può indossarla senza vergogna)


----------



## Serginho (21 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A pensare che quella fascia è detenuta da Montolivo ad oggi...
> 
> Sarebbe ora di ridarla ad uno straniero (Lopez, l'unico in rosa che può indossarla senza vergogna)



Bisognerebbe darla a qualcuno che ha veramente carisma e leadership in mezzo al campo, non a parole. Poi che sia italiano o straniero poco importa


----------



## mistergao (15 Maggio 2015)

Tra tutti questi grandi capitani, ritengo che il più grande sia stato Gianni Rivera. Non solo per la lunga militanza milanista, per quello che ha vinto o che ha fatto, ma soprattutto per quello che a metà anni '70 ha avuto il coraggio di dire, venendone ovviamente puntio, in quanto questo è un paese di ipocriti. le parole hanno un peso, cosa che Rivera ha sempre saputo e, da persone intelligente (quale è) ha deciso di adeguarsi alla modernità aprendo un canale Youtube, che si chiama semplicemente Gianni Rivera.
L'ha aperto 3 giorni fa, per ora c'è su poco, ma penso che il personaggio troverà il modo di dire tante cose interessanti.


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

Ballottaggio Baresi Rivera...cmq propendo per IL CAPITANO..Franco Baresi


----------



## mistergao (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma dopo aver scritto tanto di gente che mai lascerà un segno (tipo Balotelli), non vogliamo dedicare un pensiero a Baresi? Dai, ragazzi, facciamolo andando a rivederci il suo ultimo gol segnato in Serie A, in Padova-Milan 1-2 del 27 Agosto 1995, esattamente venti anni fa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo appuntamento con la Hall of Fame. I grandi capitani della storia rossonera... condottieri e leader senza tempo.
> 
> Video Documentario
> 
> ...



Il documentario è incompleto, manca Montolivo.


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Tra tutti questi grandi capitani, ritengo che il più grande sia stato Gianni Rivera. Non solo per la lunga militanza milanista, per quello che ha vinto o che ha fatto, ma soprattutto per quello che a metà anni '70 ha avuto il coraggio di dire, venendone ovviamente puntio, in quanto questo è un paese di ipocriti. le parole hanno un peso, cosa che Rivera ha sempre saputo e, da persone intelligente (quale è) ha deciso di adeguarsi alla modernità aprendo un canale Youtube, che si chiama semplicemente Gianni Rivera.
> L'ha aperto 3 giorni fa, per ora c'è su poco, ma penso che il personaggio troverà il modo di dire tante cose interessanti.



Concordo, anche io questi ultimi tre grandi li ho vissuti tutti, ma il carisma e la personalità di Gianni non è stata superata, nè mai lo sarà!


----------



## Serginho (7 Aprile 2016)

Cesarone ci mancherai


----------



## 666psycho (7 Aprile 2016)

strano non ci sia Capitain Montolivo!


----------

